# duck call quiz



## FOSKEY'S (Aug 17, 2010)

my son wanted me to post his  "duck call " quiz , so here it is 


what is your favorite call to hunt with  ?

how many calls do you own ?

what is your favorite/valuable  call  ?

who is your favorite caller /callers ..?

how many people have you taught to call ?

what do you prefer dbl or single reed ..?

how much   $$$money$$$  you spent on calls total..?

what is the worst call you ever owned  or blown ...?

thanks


----------



## HALOJmpr (Aug 17, 2010)

My favorite Duck Call is when someone calls me and says "the pond is loaded and we're gonna go shoot in the morning ... you in?"


----------



## Larry Young Jr (Aug 17, 2010)

FOSKEY'S said:


> my son wanted me to post his  "duck call " quiz , so here it is
> 
> 
> what is your favorite call to hunt with  ?
> ...




DJ 77 goose call it is easy  to run and have killed alot geese using it. It cheap and easy to teach a person to use.

20 or so

My favorite caller is Canada Goose

Have show a few how to use DJ 77 goose call.

I like both single and double 

I have spend as little as $29.00 and has much as 159.00  total???

The worst call, that I ever ran was Knight and Hyell goose call
but, I think it was out of tune or it was me.

Good luck
Larry


----------



## DeweyDuck (Aug 17, 2010)

FOSKEY'S said:


> my son wanted me to post his  "duck call " quiz , so here it is
> 
> 
> what is your favorite call to hunt with  ?
> ...


----------



## FOSKEY'S (Aug 17, 2010)

FOSKEY'S said:


> my son wanted me to post his  "duck call " quiz , so here it is
> 
> 
> what is your favorite call to hunt with  ?  HOBO -PRIME MEAT
> ...


----------



## Meat Dog Mafia (Aug 18, 2010)

what is your favorite call to hunt with  ? Foiles TimberRattler Tim Gounds Real Thang

how many calls do you own ? Lost Count.

what is your favorite/valuable  call  ? The first one I made.

who is your favorite caller /callers ..? Jim Ronquest, Big Newse.

how many people have you taught to call ? A handfull.

what do you prefer dbl or single reed ..?I like both for different applications.

how much   $$$money$$$  you spent on calls total..?Thousands.

what is the worst call you ever owned  or blown ...?Echo timber cocobola.


----------



## fishndinty (Aug 18, 2010)

what is your favorite call to hunt with  ?
*Buck Gardner Buck Brush.  Great, raspy single reed duck call that is as close to a do-it-all for me as I can find.  I could see the Field Prover Shot Caller or KES Waterfowlers' Little Bro becoming lanyard staples like this in the future.*

how many calls do you own ?
*22*
what is your favorite/valuable  call  ?
*An all Cherrywood Glynn Scobey Short reed goose call.  He doesn't turn many inserts of wood anymore, so it is special.  It's a treat to use, as well, with its mellow sounds.*

who is your favorite caller /callers ..?
*Duck: the man who taught me- Buck Gardner.  Goose: the guy I listen to and marvel at- Sean Hammock*

how many people have you taught to call ?
*Still learning, and teaching tidbits as  I go.  I have never formally taught anyone.*

what do you prefer dbl or single reed ..?
*Single reeds, though I have single and reed and a half calls that I like very much too.*

how much   $$$money$$$  you spent on calls total..?
*Not much.  Acquired most calls by trading.  Maybe 2-300$*

what is the worst call you ever owned  or blown ...?
*Primos's Loretta Hen is pretty terrible in many ways.  I don't like the Mick Lacy duck calls either, it seems like they have no built in hen sound.  I also got a really cruddy polycarb Power Hen 1 (single reed) from Zink when I started...I have since blown others that were ok, but that one was a complete lemon!*


----------



## clent586 (Aug 20, 2010)

what is your favorite call to hunt with ? My timber or cutdown

how many calls do you own ? 50+

what is your favorite/valuable call ? My own & Charlie and Bill Grant out of SC (son started making after dad quit) Coles Cutdown Custom /KM D-2 & Doc Hull eventually will be worth some money

who is your favorite caller /callers ..? Emusmacker

how many people have you taught to call ? Taught none, helped several

what do you prefer dbl or single reed ..? SINGLE

how much $$$money$$$ you spent on calls total..? Over the years probably $1000 plus

what is the worst call you ever owned or blown ...? Don't want to hurt anyones feelings because they probably think mine suck as well


----------



## Nitro (Aug 20, 2010)

LOL!!!!!!!!!! @ Clent. Good stuff Sir!!


----------



## Nitro (Aug 20, 2010)

what is your favorite call to hunt with ? 

Timber- Cut Down Olt D-2

Open water or rice field- Lares T-1 or Doc Hull Special

how many calls do you own ? 

Over a hundred

what is your favorite/valuable call ?

Most valuable? Probably a sentimental value only, but a call my Grandfather made and gave me when I was six.

Favorite? D-2s - Cut by various Old School duck hunters. 

who is your favorite caller /callers ..?

Contest - Charles Petty and/or Johnny Mahfouz

For Blood- Lester Capps 

how many people have you taught to call ?

I have "helped" quite a few and probably infuriated as many.

what do you prefer dbl or single reed ..?

Single.

how much $$$money$$$ you spent on calls total..?

A few dollars. 

what is the worst call you ever owned or blown ...?

An old Faulk's Duck call. Horrid.(it may have been me)..


----------



## tgw925 (Aug 20, 2010)

what is your favorite call to hunt with ? Hobo ICU2

how many calls do you own ? 12-15

what is your favorite/valuable call ? Hobo once again

who is your favorite caller /callers ..? Kent Cullum by far

how many people have you taught to call ? Gave a few pointers but thats about it

what do you prefer dbl or single reed ..? Dbl

how much $$$money$$$ you spent on calls total..? Close to a grand

what is the worst call you ever owned or blown ...? Anything cheap...


----------



## emusmacker (Aug 21, 2010)

Favorite call to hunt with?  Haydel DR85 and Clent Hughes dbl reed coco call
How many calls do you own?  12

What is favorite/valuable call?  An old Faulks wood call (sentimental value)

Who is your favorite caller?  Clent586

How many have you taught to call?  1 My son

What do you prefer dbl or single reed?  double

How much money you spend on calls total?  alot

What is the worst call you ever owned or blown?  Faulks or Primos


----------



## FOSKEY'S (Aug 21, 2010)

emusmacker said:


> favorite call to hunt with?  Haydel dr85 and clent hughes dbl reed coco call
> how many calls do you own?  12
> 
> what is favorite/valuable call?  An old faulks wood call (sentimental value)
> ...





hey man what's up  ? Have'nt heard  from ya. when we go hunting man your going to hear me blow clents call and know you have been blessed by the duck gods ! lol


----------



## emusmacker (Aug 21, 2010)

Lol   Just don't mess it up,  Clent's calls come already trained!


----------



## FOSKEY'S (Aug 21, 2010)

i agree clents calls sound  good........


----------



## bassack (Aug 21, 2010)

Favorite call to hunt with? Buck Gardner double nasty

What is favorite/valuable call?  Signature engraved Sarge by Duck commander

Who is your favorite caller?  Eli Martin (Emu's Son)

How many have you taught to call? 0

What do you prefer single or dbl reed?  Double reed

How much money do you put on calls total?  Too Much

What is the worst call you've ever owned or blown?  Hobo ICU


----------



## bhamby (Aug 21, 2010)

what is your favorite call to hunt with  ? dr 85

how many calls do you own ?bunch

what is your favorite/valuable  call  ? dr 85  just a ol  $15 call

who is your favorite caller /callers ..? duckman31822   AKA MONK

how many people have you taught to call ? none still learning

what do you prefer dbl or single reed ..? either or depends on how the call sounds to me

how much   $$$money$$$  you spent on calls total..? not much cheap one can sound really good

what is the worst call you ever owned  or blown ...? r-n-t  they always stick for me


----------



## fourshot (Aug 21, 2010)

what is your favorite call to hunt with ? Delta Drake  not made any more 

how many calls do you own ? dont know

what is your favorite/valuable call ? Echo camo timber its for sale . a 1985 RNT with Butch's    John hancock on it 

who is your favorite caller /callers ..? Contest past Bernie Boyle now John Stephens  Meat or live duck  Kent  hunting there is alot of them its right place right time

how many people have you taught to call ? Dont know a few 

what do you prefer dbl or single reed ..? single 

how much $$$money$$$ you spent on calls total..? Who knows 

what is the worst call you ever owned or blown  Sure shot


----------



## FOSKEY'S (Aug 22, 2010)

fourshot said:


> what is your favorite call to hunt with ? Delta drake  not made any more
> 
> how many calls do you own ? Dont know
> 
> ...






come on four shot !! I've been waiting on you all week to answer this quiz .. I wanted long answers about duck calls and callers ,you let me down buddy ...lol


----------



## 8pointduck (Aug 22, 2010)

Call I hunt with- Echo Timber

Calls I own- too many

Favorite/valuable call- Olt D2

Favorite caller-Ryan Hudson

How many people taught- My son (still teaching)

What do you prefer- double reed

How much money spent- don't know

Worst call- Primos The Nag single reed


----------



## turkeys101 (Dec 10, 2011)

favorite call to hunt with? primos classic wood duck

how many calls do i own? maybe 7 to 10

favorite/valuable call? primos timber wench

my favorite caller/callers? me and my dad

how many people have i taught to call? 1

double reed or single reed? double reed 100%

how much money on calls total? close to $200.00

the worst call ive blown? green wing calls single reed mallard


----------

